

Pittsburgh Hackers: Want to meet Sat 11/14 8pm at the Church Brew Works? - edw519
http://www.churchbrewworks.com/

======
tsestrich
I like the idea, but just a heads up that Pitt plays Notre Dame at home that
day too (an 8pm game)

------
sjs382
I'm interested but can't _commit_ to being there. If the meeting happens
though, I may attend. Maybe it would be useful to setup a twitter list of HN
users in Pittsburgh? My Twitter username is sjstrutt.

~~~
sjs382
<http://twitter.com/sjstrutt/hn-pittsburgh>

------
billturner
I'll try and make it, but it seems unlikely, with the Pitt game and other
family obligations that weekend. It would be nice to make it somewhat regular
though, as I'm sure I could make others.

------
cpr
How about some other place? That place gives me the creeps.

Sharp Edge?

(Being a church-goer, it feels blasphemous. (I know, I'll get downvoted
wildly. It's OK, go ahead. ;-))

~~~
bcostlow
Considering the number of breweries founded or run by Roman Catholic religious
orders, I can't think of a better purpose for a deconsecrated church.

On the other hand, upvoted for honesty in the face of certain derision.

~~~
cpr
(Brian, is that you? ;-)

Yes, you're probably right. Nothing wrong with breweries or beer from a
Catholic perspective--in fact, much right with them--but the way they
converted it is creepy, putting the big tanks right on the old altar.

~~~
rms
I think it's supposed to be tounge-in-cheek.

------
jsolson
If someone happens to be having a similar meeting around Christmastime, I'll
be interested. I'd love to meet the hacker folk from my hometown (in Atlanta
these days).

------
bk
I'm interested. I'm (stuck) in the Cranberry Twp area - in case anyone's there
as well and wants to carpool.

~~~
jwb119
i might be able to help you out.. would be coming in from cranberry as well.
still trying to figure out if i can make it though. feel free to hit me up at
[my HN username]@gmail.com

------
mtomczak
Sounds like fun. I'll be in for that.

How do we know where to find each other?

~~~
edw519
If you see a table full of cool guys and hot women eating, drinking, laughing,
and having a good old time, that won't be us. More likely, we'd be the table
of 8 guys trying to figure out the best beer bargain on our iphones.

Seriously, we usually try to get one of the tall 8-seat tables near the front
door. We probably won't be hard to find. Just in case, you can email me in
advance and I'll give you my cell.

------
rms
Glad I sold my Notre Dame ticket. See everyone there.

------
JeremyHerrman
I'd be there but I'm going to be at the Pitt game.

------
jaaron
I'll try to be there.

------
JoelMcCracken
I'm down.

------
edwardog
That place is so awesome.

